# Search engine Cuil...



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

There's a big new search engine launching Monday: Cuil. Developed and run by the husband-and-wife team of Stanford professor Tom Costello and former Google search architect Anna Patterson, it's pitched as bigger, faster, and better than Google's flagship search engine in pretty much every way. See video interview with Tom Costello, below.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10000379-2.html

(I've tried it a couple of times and I'll do some more...Interesting layout...)


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I agree it does have an interesting layout. I'll play with it more as well. 

Peace...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Takes some getting used to..many searches say that nothing was found until you check under the other tabs. But supposedly they index 5-times more pages than Google, so it may help for those obscure things.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I seem to get no results for very obscure searches... but works in Google. Makes me wonder how the two companies really count pages. The layout is smart, though. I'm not sure if I'll ever dig the "Cuil" name, though.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Did you try the other tabs at the top? ven when I got a notice that nothing was found, there were results under the other tabs.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Well, I'm seeing some strange behavior. Earlier on today, I did a Cuil search on "NAT traversal" and no results were found. Then, I got home and searched for it again and found results. Strange.

Peace...


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I'm sure they're having a tough time coping with the huge and sudden load.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Do you have your cookies on for that site? Some sites seem to store data temporarily in a cookie to remember your search query. Maybe they are experimenting.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Elvandil said:


> Do you have your cookies on for that site?


Yep. I don't do any "custom" cookie filtering on any of the browsers I use. Since then, I've been getting results back for searches on "NAT traversal" so it might have been a temporary system thing on their end.

Peace...


----------



## ablaye2008 (Aug 19, 2008)

I have tried and I can say with confidence that it isn't anywhere as good as Google.
I did searches on both search engines and Google results were far more accurate in terms on what I was looking for.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Growing pains, tough to compete with 200,000 servers...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've tried it a couple of times, but I'll stick to Google for now.


----------

